# typo3 Frontend Vorlagen / t3d files free !?



## Rodpacker (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mich jetzt ein paar Tage lang mit Typo3 beschäftigt und finde es hammergeil... 
Um noch mehr Verständniss für das Tool zu bekommen suche ich jetzt freie Frontend Vorlagen incl Anleitung der Einbindung (wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe t3d files....da weiß ich dann auch wie man sie einbindet). Also quasi das Setup einer Webpage (ideal wäre natürlich mit Shop, news, Forum usw....) Ich suche jetz echt scho 'ne ganze Weile und finde komischerweise hauptsächlich nur pages von DesignSchmieden die einem ihren Service anbieten... Dummerweise lerne ich dabei nix ;(
habt Ihr da ein paar links
thanx a lot
rodpacker


----------

